# here we go again



## minky79 (Jul 7, 2005)

well here we go again AF   arrived yesterday so i am off to take a pill in a min b4 i go to bed i cant believe the mood swings i have had recently never had anything like it b4 so we go again with the         good luck to the rest of you though 

minky


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Minky,

Im up n down myself its hard! sending you huge hugs 

Hope they ease up those dam hormones !!!!

Youre never alone remember taht we all suffer them even if we dont admit to it

Love Ju x x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck Minky.  We're all with you


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Minky

Sorry that the wicked witch got you,just wanted to send you a   hope this month is your best hunny!!!

Kelly x


----------



## minky79 (Jul 7, 2005)

hi guys thank you all for your kindness and   here is hoping that next month the   doesn't arrive and the little     do there and do their job for all of us so we can all      but in the mean time on a positive note it means we still have plenty of time for   good luck every1 thinking of you all

minky


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Minky

Good luck with the     this month

Nikix


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Minky.
The ***** got me yesterday aswell!!!!!!
Start my pills on Saturday.
Have just moved over to this thread from 2ww one.
Good luck to both of us, is this your 2nd try or more?


----------



## Cathie3 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I am new to the site today, we had our first try on clomid last month ( have been reading the board and found it helful and supportive so decided to join in this month), unfortunately the witch arrived today so we are back on the merry go round with 100 mg clomid starting tomorrow.

Things that jump out from the site is how supportive everyone is with each other, also the great news when people get BFP's........ this helps remind us all that it can happen to us too.

Anyway, good luck to everyone this month

Cathie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Cathy, great you could join in.

Welcome!  

everyone here is great and its good to "chat" to people in the same situation. Come and join us on the Clomid Girls thread for a natter xxx


----------



## Cathie3 (Aug 11, 2005)

Flowerpot

Thanks for the reply, dont mean to seem dim, but where do I find the thread?

Cathie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

don't worry! its confusing at first 

here you go...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34216.0.html

its on the same board as you have just posted on it says "clomid girls part..." but if you click on the above you will see it!


----------



## minky79 (Jul 7, 2005)

yeah every1 on here is great and this is my 2nd month on 50mg of clomid good luck every1


----------

